# Awesome Conditions = Amazing Galveston Fishing



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

Galveston Fishing Report
Our Galveston Fishing Charters have been full of success this past week. We finished up the month of February with simply amazing weather conditions here on Galveston Island, and our Galveston Fishing Guides have put smiles on customers faces with bowed up rods and boxes full of tasty fish. This is such a spectacular time of year to be out on Galveston Bay cruising the shallows looking for redfish, flounder and speckled trout or out on the open waters of the Galveston Jetties hooking into spawning BaySnapper, redfish, big black drum and even Bull Reds.

With water temperatures continually climbing up into the upper 60s during mid day hours, many great things are happening for* Galveston Fishing*. The most productive bite lately has been from the large granite rock groins and reefs that extend into the Gulf of Mexico from the Bolivar Peninsula and Galveston Island. These two man made granite jetties are what many popular species of Galveston Fish use as their primary spawning areas. Larger *sheepshead* will begin moving from their offshore homes once the water temps beging falling in the winter months. These tasty fish with a nickname of BaySnapper will begin their spawning activities shortly after and stay throughout the spring. Once the water temps rise and summer gets close, the larger BaySnapper move into the Gulf until the following winter. Our *Galveston Fishing Charters *have found the most success in areas of more tidal movements and currents. Water clarity is also a factor and we are having good luck finding it.

We are also picking up some very nice Red Fish in the same areas as the BaySnapper are being found. Live Shrimp have been the favorite baits for our Guides, and seem to produce the most positive results on recent Charters in Galveston. The speckled trout bite is not quite as action packed right now, but when a speck is hooked - it is a trophy caliber fish.

If larger fish is what you are after, we have you covered with some arm building action bowing up on some Giant *Galveston* Bruts! *Big Bull Reds* have actually been more active that the *Black Drum*. Usually, this time of year the *Black Drum* are more dominant on our Big Fish Catches, but no one is complaining about battling Bull Reds upwards of 50 pounds!

Blue Crabs are the best working baits right now, and cut mullet will work as well when bait stands are short of fresh crab. With water temperatures continually rising, *sharks* will be showing up soon along the passes and beach front of *Galveston Island*. We saw signs last week of sharks in the area, as one of our large black drum had been hit by a toothy critter..... obvious shark work!

Flounder Gigging here in Galveston is still happening, and if conditions stay as they have been - we just might have a great spring for flounder gigging here in Galveston. What affects us the most is windy conditions that can be typical for the *Texas Coastal areas*. If winds stay lite, there are plenty of flounder to be hunted. This past week, we had a young man that wanted to celebrate his 13th birthday with his friends on a Galveston Flounder Gigging Trip. Atticus and his friends had a great time, as did the Dads that 'tagged along'! Good times and a great way for kids to get out on Galveston Bay and enjoy the wildlife!

The back lakes and bays of Galveston are holding good numbers of fish, with allot of fish being just under the keeper size limits. If steady action on calm, shallow back lakes is what you are after - a Galveston Bay and Marsh trip may be your choice of fun. Sea Sickness is NEVER EVER an issue, and the scenery is amazing! The *alligators* are beginning to wake up from their winter rest, many species of birds are showing up, and crusing down the calm bayous of *Galveston Bay* is second to none!
Spring Break is fast approaching, and Galveston Island is a fine place to take a break from the everyday hustle and daily grind. If you decide to head to Galveston, be sure to give us a call and get in on some great fun with the most Family Friendly Galveston Fishing Guides.


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*More Photos*

Just a few more pics of our recent Galveston Fishing Charters.


----------

